# 05 sentra, misfire & more



## mikecardone (Jun 21, 2012)

I posted last month about my 05 sentra se-r. While driving, the A/C, windows, shifter solenoid and trans (upshifts but won't downshift) stopped working. Once the car sat, everything went back to normal. The dealer couldn't find anything wrong and said to bring it back when the problem happened again. 2 days laters, the same thing happened and then disappeared but the CEL stayed on. The dealer said it was a 0300 code (random misfire) but can't locate the trouble. I was aware of the random misfire but more concerned with the other issues. I think the dealer is waiting for me to say screw it and take the car back as is. They've had it for 8 days already. Has anyone ever heard of these problems coming up all at once? I'm thinking ECM since these things are on seperate circuits. Any thoughts? Thanks.:wtf:


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

:wtf:
Well i cant explain the windows but I on a daily basis am replacing cam and crank sensors on the 2.5L engines. I know if the CKP sensor reference is lost the engine will die or you'll go into failsafe in which the a/c will shut off and trans will stick in 2nd gear. These will throw a CEL for P0340, P0335, P0725. I've rarely seen these go bad and not throw a code. They also cause a no/hard to start condition. These are pre-IPDM models (a computerized fuse block) however they do have an integrated fuse block by the battery. It could have a circuit board inside. It contains the ECCS and power window fuses. If the ECCS has any issues it'll kill the a/c first.


----------



## mikecardone (Jun 21, 2012)

Recian, so I took your post to the dealer to ask them if they would consider what you said. I wasn't surprised to hear that they couldn't start the car this morning, just like you said might happen. I did have some days of hard starting but it always turned over after 15 to 20 seconds of cranking. Haven't heard back from them yet but I hope they look at your advise. They did say they could do about 6-7 different things but I don't want them to just start changing parts at my expense. I could do that myself. I'll post more when I know more. THANKS.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

Glad i could help. I work at nissan and im the one who does the diag on stuff others cant figure out. Pretty much a foreman without the foreman pay since our foreman claims the title nothing more. I see this kind of wierd stuff daily. Id like to know exactly what it is too for future reference and since i drive an 06 seR


----------



## mikecardone (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, after 12 days in the dealer, they finally released the car to me. The said it was :
a) Fusible link oem # 24370-79967 cost- $18.04
b) Fuse oem # 782-2222 cost- $6.76
c) labor - 3 hours @ $115.00 = $345.00 OUCH!!

Why did it take them 12 days to figure this out? I'm sure I don't know but I hope it's fixed now. Thanks again Recian for your help.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

Funny that doesnt add up. A long crank time has nothing to do with a blown fuse or you'd have a dead fault not intermittent. A long crank time on a nissan works with the fuel pump assy and cmp/ckp sensors. For your sake I hope it's fixed, but in my gut i dont think it is. It usually takes alot to blow a fusable link. That's a 120A fuse unless they let the noob jump it backwards, that'll do it. However, I'm on the tech's side. I've been in these situations many times. Problems like yours are very difficult to fix when you cant duplicate them, especially when there's no codes.


----------



## mikecardone (Jun 21, 2012)

One thing that was odd is that the 80 amp fuse had a piece of copper wire jumping the fuse. I don't know why it was there or put it in, but I know my older son owned the car before my younger one bought so maybe it had to do with the installation of sound equipment and speakers. I'll keep an eye on it and post anything new. Thanks.


----------



## Recian (Sep 30, 2008)

That's most likely what happens. If you put headers in and accidentally touch the headers to the alternator, or put in sound equipment and when you take it out you let the positive touch the floor then it'll blow that fuse. But that fuse being such a high amperage there could have been other components damaged before that blew. I have an 09 altima HEV right now with a similar problem, someone put wrong size battery so the negative end arc'd to the terminal and blew the 120A main fuse and the 240A fusable link. Now the car starts but has an EV/Hybrid system fault.


----------

